# Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?



## Streber (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 2-teiliger Regenkleidung für den Herbst. Sie sollte wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv sein. Ich habe schon mal im Netz geschaut und Kleidung von der Firma BalenO entdeckt.

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dieser Marke oder könnt ihr sonst etwas empfehlen. Ich möchte gern auch bei starken Regen trocken bleiben. Ich will nicht feucht werden.


----------



## mcrae (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich nutze die Goretex Nässeschutzjacke und -hose der Bundeswehr. Ich hab da immer gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## Streber (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Goretex Nässeschutzjacke und -hose der Bundeswehr. Ich hab da immer gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.


 
Danke dir für die Antwort. Ich habe sie mir mal im Netz angesehen und sie sehen nicht schlecht aus. 
Die sehen aber ein bischen dünn aus ,nicht das die Hoden nicht warm halten.


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Das ist ein reiner dünner Nässeschutz zum drüber anziehen, hat mit einer Herbst/Winterjacke nix gemein. Man muss noch was drunter anziehen, aus dem Grund sind die Klamotten sehr weit.

Was ich aber für drunter empfehlen kann, ist die BW Unterziehjacke.

http://tinyurl.com/36yl3he 

 Die britische Variante für drunter ist auch gut.

http://tinyurl.com/37c578n


Aber einen bessern Nässeschutz bei dem Preis gibt es nicht.


----------



## Colophonius (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Da könnte doch gleich mal der Ferkelverhander vorbei kommen 

So ein Pech, dass "D" und "S" nebeneinander liegen, ne


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesJa was muss ich denn da lesen????
Wie heißt es so schön?
Wie der Herr so dass Gescherr???
Nicht nur, dass ich dankensdenunzierenderweise schon den Ehegatten zu verhaften hatte, so wird ihm jetzt vehement nachgeeifert...


Streber schrieb:


> Ich will nicht feucht werden.





Streber schrieb:


> Ich habe sie mir mal im Netz angesehen und sie sehen nicht schlecht aus.
> Die sehen aber ein bischen dünn aus ,nicht das die Hoden nicht warm halten.


Und mit diesem










wird die Septemberferkelwahl ja fast sowas wie ein Famillienduell:m 
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Doc Plato (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Goretex Nässeschutzjacke und -hose der Bundeswehr. Ich hab da immer gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.




Moin,

habe diese Klamotten auch. Solange sie neu sind, halten die auch trocken. Dauert aber nicht lange, dann is die Imprägnierung dahin und das wars dann! Da werde sogar ich feucht!


----------



## Uwe1987 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

man kann die auch nachträglich imprägnieren. ist halt wie jede gore-tex membran: pflegebedürftig.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Schau dir mal die Sachen von Baleno oder Helly Hansen an. Da hast du Qualität und große Auswahl.


----------



## sc00b (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moin, 

ich hab von Pinewood den Tornado Anzug..

Ist ein reiner Nässeschutz...

Ich ziehe immer noch ne Hose + nen Vliespulli drunter für die jetzige Herbstzeit wo es in der Nacht dann schon etwas frischer werden kann. Am Tage reicht auch nen T-shirt drunter und nur die Jacke darüber.. bin aber auch nicht so kälte empfindlich.


----------



## bafoangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moin

Früher hatte ich auch den Goretex-Nässeschutz von der Bundeswehr. Ist leider tatsächlich so, dass die Teile mit der Zeit ziemlich wasserdurchlässig werden. Klar kann man immer wieder nachimprägnieren, aber das Gelbe vom Ei ist diese Geschichte nicht... Gerade wenn man einen Rucksack trägt, dringt dann Wasser an den Schultern durchs Gewebe, auch wenn die Imprägnierung frisch ist. 

Dann hab ich mir ne schweineteure atmungsaktive Regenjacke von TheNortFace geholt, mit ähnlichem Ergebnis. Nach 2 Jahren einfach nicht mehr dicht zu bekommen.
Dicht heißt bei mir nicht regenresistent für einige Stunden, sondern eben dicht. Auch mehrstündiger Dauerregen muss überstanden werden können, ohne dass die Klamotten drunter klamm werden und durchweichen, denn grade im Herbst beim Spinnfischen steht man schon mal 6 oder 8 Stunden im Regen auf dem Boot... Und ich meine nicht dieses fuzzelige Nieseln.

Letzten Sommer hatte ich dann die Nase voll und mir ne Regencombo von Baleno gekauft. Regenhose Hitra und Regenjacke Chevreuil. Zusammen für 120€, das war kaum halb so viel wie die Vorgängerjacke alleine gekostet hatte...
Der Kram ist jetzt zwar nicht atmungsaktiv, aber eben dicht. Und auf dem Boot kommt man durch Bewegungsmangel eh nicht ins Schwitzen. Habe mir absichtlich ungefütterte Regenkleidung gekauft, um flexibler zu sein; einfach ne Nummer größer genommen, dann passt im Herbst/Frühjahr auch zum warmen Pulli noch n zweiter dazu, und da die Klamotten winddicht sind gibt das auch schön warm.

In der Praxis bleibt der Kram auf jeden Fall dicht, und wenn es aufhört zu regnen trocknen die Sachen binnen weniger Minuten. 
Der Langzeittest steht noch aus, aber empfehlen kann ich die Sachen auf jeden Fall.
Einziges kleines Manko: Die Kapuze der Chevreuil ist keine vollwertige Kapuze, sondern so gefertigt, dass sie in den Kragen passt. In der Praxis bleibt zwar alles dicht, aber etwas größer, vielleicht mit kleinem Schild, damit das Gesicht nicht nass wird, hätte sie ausfallen können.
Außer bei Starkwind trage ich dann aber eh nen Hut, da ich das Geprassel im Gesicht und das Wasser in den Augen nicht abkann 

Also meine Erfahrung: Atmungsaktive Funktionskleidung ist auf Dauer auch durchlässig und pflegeintensiv. Wenn man etwas will, das wirklich dicht ist, muss man unverhältnismäßig viel investieren.

Im Prinzip kann man auch die Klamotten der Berufsfischer nehmen, oder den klassischen Ostfriesennerz, so man denn grüne oder olive Ausführungen findet, aber ich finde damit ist man sehr unbeweglich.

Einige Sachen von Baleno, auch die die ich mir geholt habe, sind aus Flexothane-Material und damit elastisch. Man kann den "Gummi"stoff stretchen und dehnen, und dennoch bleibt alles schön dicht.

Greez


----------



## Siever (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Also wenn es ruhig etwas wärmer ausfallen darf kann ich dir den zweiteiligen Anaconda Tornado von Sänger sehr empfehlen. Ist super warm und bis jetzt ist das Dingen auch sehr wasserabweisend. Atmungsaktiv ist er zusätzlich... . Modisch ist das natürlich geschmackssache... .


----------



## Algon (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Streber schrieb:


> *Ich möchte gern auch bei starken Regen trocken bleiben*. Ich will nicht feucht werden.


habe leider die Erfahrung machen müssen, das wenn Wasserdicht dann Ölzeug, alles andere ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. 
Ich habe mir die hier geholt
http://www.berufsbekleidung-fricke....nschutzbekleidung-ocean-offshore-jacke-2.html
incl. Hose. Gibt es in zwei verschiedene Sorten, leicht=dünn oder schwer=dick. Nur sind die mit sicherheit nich Atmungsaktiv. Die Dünne hat auch mal im der Tasche Platz.

MfG Algon


----------



## JerkerHH (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Goretex Nässeschutzjacke und -hose der Bundeswehr. Ich hab da immer gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.


 

Das beste was es gibt !!!!!

Gruss


----------



## heuki1983 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Baleno :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Das beste was es gibt !!!!!


Dem kann ich nach einigen Jahren Bundeswehr widersprechen. Das Zeug ist steif, laut, die Reißverschlüsse sind unbrauchbar (zu fein was sie sehr anfällig gegenüber Schmutz macht und mit kalten Fingern schlecht zu packen), dann sind sie weder winddicht, noch atmungsaktiv noch längere Zeit trocken wenn sie nach einem starkem Regenschauer nicht wieder imprägniert wurden.
Von Jack Wolfskin, Baleno (Flexothane!), Pinewood, ..  kriegt man wesentlich verlässlicheren Regenschutz; kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber dafür ist er dann auch angenehm zu tragen und auch dann noch wasserdicht, wenn er mal nicht imprägniert wurde.


----------



## Streber (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesJa was muss ich denn da lesen????
> Wie heißt es so schön?
> Wie der Herr so dass Gescherr???
> Nicht nur, dass ich dankensdenunzierenderweise schon den Ehegatten zu verhaften hatte, so wird ihm jetzt vehement nachgeeifert...
> ...


 
#d#d#d
Da macht man mal einen Schreibfehler und sofort wird man bestraft. Das ihr Männer immer nur an das "Eine" denken müßt.


----------



## Streber (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

So, nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Es hat mir schon viel geholfen. Ich werde mich wohl für Kleidung der Firma Baleno entscheiden. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich die gefütterte nehme oder die dünne.

Muß mir die Sachen noch mal genau anschauen.


----------



## AndreasG (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Streber schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich die gefütterte nehme oder die dünne.
> 
> Muß mir die Sachen noch mal genau anschauen.



Da solltest Du dich mal bei Jack Wolfskin umschauen, da bekommst Du Fleecejacken in unterschiedlichen Stärken zum einzippen.
Ich bin nur noch mit JW oder Northface unterwegs. Robuste absolut dichte Kleidung hat zwar ihren Preis, aber ich will die Sachen echt nicht mehr missen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## skally (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Kann bisher auch nur positives von Baleno sagen.
Hatte mir ne Watjacke für ca. 60 tacken gekauft. 
Hat alle erwartungen übertroffen. :m

grüße


----------



## Streber (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Da solltest Du dich mal bei Jack Wolfskin umschauen, da bekommst Du Fleecejacken in unterschiedlichen Stärken zum einzippen.
> Ich bin nur noch mit JW oder Northface unterwegs. Robuste absolut dichte Kleidung hat zwar ihren Preis, aber ich will die Sachen echt nicht mehr missen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 
Hallo Andreas,

ist die Kleidung von Northface wirklich wasserdicht und hält den ganzen Tag Regen aus ohne das man nass wird? Sie ist schon ganz schön teuer und ja eigentlich für Tourengeher konzipiert. Die Wanderer würden dan wohl doch mal einen Unterstand aufsuchen, wenn es zu stark regnet. Als Angler auf `nem Boot kann man sich ja nicht so leicht unterstellen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Wenn sie als regendicht ausgezeichnet sind, dann sind sie das auch. Die Diad Jacke von Northface ist auch nach 4 Tagen Dauerregen noch trocken, wenn man die ganze Zeit am und auf dem Wasser verbracht hat.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn sie als regendicht ausgezeichnet sind, dann sind sie das auch. Die Diad Jacke von Northface ist auch nach 4 Tagen Dauerregen noch trocken, wenn man die ganze Zeit am und auf dem Wasser verbracht hat.


 
es ist schon richtig wenn drauf steht regendicht nur wie lang ist das so. Wenn man den Preis sieht muß es ja was gutes sein.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Wenn man es beim bzw. nach dem Waschen imprägniert, ist es auch danach wasserdicht.


----------



## Algon (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Streber schrieb:


> *wirklich wasserdicht* und hält *den ganzen Tag* Regen aus ohne das man nass wird? ...................Als Angler *auf `nem Boot* kann man sich ja nicht so leicht unterstellen.


 
kann mich nur wiederholen, in dem Fall geht nichts über Ölzeug. Kaufe Dir "normales" Regenzeug und eine guten Ölanzug dazu. Wenn Du eh mit dem Boot drauzen bist stört eine Tasche mehr auch nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Heilbutt (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Algon schrieb:


> kann mich nur wiederholen, in dem Fall geht nichts über Ölzeug. Kaufe Dir "normales" Regenzeug und eine guten Ölanzug dazu. Wenn Du eh mit dem Boot drauzen bist stört eine Tasche mehr auch nicht.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Stimmt, ist auch meine Meinung!
Ne Latzhose und einen Smock drüber (so heißen die Jacken, die man sich über den Kopf anzieht glaube ich), und der
Regentag ist dein Freund!!!!

So ne Kombo kriegt man in guter Qualität schon so ab 70,-€

Gruß

Holger


----------



## feld81 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich überlege grad mir den Fox Rage Rain Suit (Regenanzug) anzuschaffen. Leider finde ich nirgends Angaben über das Innenfutter. Hat der überhaupt eins? 

gv Patrick


----------



## Aquarienfisch (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Spezielle Regenkleidung ist zum überziehen und hat daher kein Innenfutter..

Gore Tex Pro, dreilagig ist das non Plus Ultra.. hat natürlich auch nen Ultra Preis =D

Habe mir erst letzen Monat ne Regenausrüstung von Arcteryx gekauft... Nach dem Regen kurz abschütteln und der fummel ist Trocken =D

Dazu die Richtige Kleidung darunter und dann ist das alles im Winter auch kein Problem.


----------



## Daniel667 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Kann jemand etwas zu dem Regenanzug von Penn sagen? Nur zum Überziehen sollte der reichen, oder?..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Regenan...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item871819a3f1


----------



## loete1970 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Den habe ich auch, zum Überziehen, wenn es mal schauert reicht er aus.


----------



## Schugga (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Daniel667 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dem Regenanzug von Penn sagen? Nur zum Überziehen sollte der reichen, oder?..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Regenanzug-2-tlg-Jacke-Hose-schwarz-verschiedene-Grosen-/281166930010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item871819a3f1


 

Der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon fast ein Jahr her, dennoch antworte ich auf die Frage  (kann ja sein, dass noch Leute nach "Regenanzug Penn" suchen):

Ich habe mir den Regenanzug letztes Jahr gekauft und nun, nach einem Jahr, ist die Hose durch - zwischen den Beinen und am Hintern ist sie undicht geworden...
Wahrscheinlich durchs Laufen/Sitzen/Reibung...

Die Jacke hatte ich nie an.

Bin jetzt also auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen absolut DICHTEN Regenhose und habe die Baleno Cartouche schon in meinem Warenkorb (schwanke aber auch noch zwischen der und einer von Helly Hansen...)


----------



## chris1974 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Such bei eBay nach gebrauchten Klamotten von Bergans (mit der Dermizax NX Membran). 30.000er Wassersäule, 40.000mg Atmungsaktivität und eine Membran die man nicht imprägnieren muss.


----------



## Schugga (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Danke, werd ich mal tun


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich hatte mich auch eine weile damit beschäftigt.
Hier fand ich sehr gute Ware. 

https://www.outega.de/hosen/

Ich bin aber dennoch bei zwei Hosen gelandet. 
1 x Outdoor Hose von McKinley (atmungsaktiv, auch für warme Tage geeignet)
und einmal eine hauchdünne Goretexhose von Charm und Anmut (C&A)


Ich könnte mir für dich die hier vorstellen.

http://www.mckinley.de/outdoorbekle...ord-p6208?path=/outdoorbekleidung/damen/hosen


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Bei mir hat sich ebenfalls die Penn-Regenhose mittlerweile im Schritt verabschiedet - allerdings nicht beim Angeln, sondern beim Motorroller-Rumwuchten.

Was ist denn von Drüberzieherlis aus dem Berufsbekleidungsbereich zu halten? Da müssen die Sachen ja schon was abkönnen.

Beispielsweise sowas hier (die drei grauen bzw. schwarzen Modelle rechts)?

http://www.work-discount.de/Bekleidung/Hosen/Regenhosen/List

Atmungsaktiv und speziell auf Outdoor getrimmt ist natürlich noch mal ne andere Nummer (auch preislich) - aber so für den "schnellen Guss zwischendurch" müsste es doch eigentlich auch so ne relativ günstige Berufsbuxe tun?


----------



## Purist (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Atmungsaktiv und speziell auf Outdoor getrimmt ist natürlich noch mal ne andere Nummer (auch preislich) - aber so für den "schnellen Guss zwischendurch" müsste es doch eigentlich auch so ne relativ günstige Berufsbuxe tun?


 
Natürlich reicht das, wenn man es dementsprechend benutzt.
Das billigste Regenzeug ist derzeit wohl Nylon mit PVC Innenbeschichtung, Regenhosen (im winzigen Transportbeutel) gibt's regelmäßig bei Discountern, kosten, meine ich mich zu erinnern, maximal 15€. Brauchbare PVC-Jacken (oder wer generell gerne auf Grün steht) findet man u.a. Raiffeisenmärkten, zumindest bei den Jacken sollte man wert auf doppelt verschweißte Nähte legen.
Das PVC Zeug hat einen Nachteil, abgesehen von Lochnieten an bestimmten Stellen ist es nicht atmungsaktiv, dafür aber absolut winddicht. PVC ist zudem ungesund, aber das sind mehr oder weniger auch alle modernen High-Tech Stoffe, die teurer sind.
Wen die Farbe nicht stört: Man kann auch wieder Friesennerze kaufen 

Da ich Fan von der Zwiebelmethode bin, was Kleidung betrifft (Outdoor macht erfinderisch), habe ich so eine Billigregenhose und eine durchaus gute PVC-Regenjacke fast immer im Rucksack. Wenn's dann regnet wird das Zeug in einer Minute angezogen. Hört der regen auf, Jacke auf und abwarten bis es trocken ist- dann wieder in den Rucksack stopfen. Wiegt fast nichts und nimmt kaum Platz weg.


----------



## schomi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Zitat:   .........nach einem Jahr, ist die Hose durch - zwischen den Beinen und am Hintern ist sie undicht geworden...
Wahrscheinlich durchs Laufen/Sitzen/Reibung...

Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Jaja, die böse Reibung. Wer reibt sich denn da immer?


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



> Natürlich reicht das, wenn man es dementsprechend benutzt.
> Das billigste Regenzeug ist derzeit wohl Nylon mit PVC  Innenbeschichtung, Regenhosen (im winzigen Transportbeutel) gibt's  regelmäßig bei Discountern, kosten, meine ich mich zu erinnern, maximal  15€. Brauchbare PVC-Jacken (oder wer generell gerne auf Grün steht)  findet man u.a. Raiffeisenmärkten, zumindest bei den Jacken sollte man  wert auf doppelt verschweißte Nähte legen.
> Das PVC Zeug hat einen Nachteil, abgesehen von Lochnieten an bestimmten  Stellen ist es nicht atmungsaktiv, dafür aber absolut winddicht. PVC ist  zudem ungesund, aber das sind mehr oder weniger auch alle modernen  High-Tech Stoffe, die teurer sind.
> Wen die Farbe nicht stört: Man kann auch wieder Friesennerze kaufen
> ...


"Gezwiebelt" hab ich bislang auch mit der Penn-Hose - da hats die allerdings wie gesagt erwischt, da man bei Kälte ja auch noch mehr Kram drunter hat.

Zusammen mit 1,90 Körpergröße und kastigem Gesamtanglerformat hats das Ding dann halt beim Rollerrumwuchten im Schritt gesprengt - da war die größte Größe offenbar noch zu klein.

Daher die Frage, ob so Berufskram evtl. vergleichsweise ne Runde mehr aushält.

Hab mir auch schon überlegt, zum gezielten Hardcore-Schlechtwetterangeln  irgendwann gleich ne atmungsaktive Wathose mit separaten Schuhen zu holen.

Das würde dann auch den Vorteil bieten, auch mal weiter ins Wasser reinzukönnen, wenns die Stelle gefahrlos erlaubt (Watstiefel sind mir da zu "niedrig" - wenn schon rein ins Wasser, dann z. B. im Spinnwels-Landungs-Notfall auch richtig weit rein).

Zumal ich aufm Zweirad da unterwegs schon kräftig nass werde.


----------



## chris1974 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Das mit der atmungsaktiven Wathose ist eine gut Idee! Ich fahr auch mit dem Roller ans Wasser und könnte so einige Spots erreichen ohne mich jedesmal umzuziehen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich hab bei mir halt auch ein paar wenige interessante Stellen, an denen trotz allgemeinem Mega-Angeldruck hier kaum jemand angelt.

Grund: Um da hinzukommen, gilt es zuerst Gebüsch plus Brennesseln und dann noch ein paar Meter "Sumpffläche" zu überwinden. Ist den meisten anderen Anglern offenbar zu stressig.

Da kann man schon laufen, ohne gefährlich abzusaufen, braucht aber unbedingt höhere Gummistiefel.

Und bevor man da bei Sauwetter mit Extra-Regenhose, Daruntergezwiebel und Gummistiefeln anrückt, deucht mir da ne atmungsaktive Wathose viel bequemer, bewegungsfreundlicher und "unschwitziger".

Da muss man nix um- oder anziehen, sondern kann hinrollern, absteigen und ohne Geschnetz sofort angreifen, wo immer man möchte (was wiederum auch kostbare Angelzeit spart).

So ne atmungsaktive Wathose wäre bei mir also nicht in erster Linie zum Dauer-Watangeln direkt im Wasser gedacht, sondern zum komfortablen Trockenbleiben und Erreichen von ansonsten recht unzugänglichen "Sumpfstellen".

Müsste dementsprechend robust ausfallen und auch "klettertauglich" sein. Mal schaun, was die Boardsuche so dazu in puncto Empfehlungen ausspuckt - da wirds ja wohl was einigermaßen Bezahlbares geben.

Auf das Teuerste vom Teuersten hab ich da von vorn herein gar keinen Bock - man liest immer wieder, dass da auch Edelmodelle nicht unbedingt immer länger halten als günstigere Varianten. 

Ein guter Garantie-Abwicklungsservice sollte auch gegeben sein - kein Bock auf Theater, wenn das Ding von selbst undicht werden sollte an den Nähten etc.

Zumal das Teil bei mir wie gesagt eher mit Gestrüpp, Dornen, Steinen und Schlamm zu kämpfen hätte als mit dem eigentlichen Gewässer-Wasser um mich rum. Robustheit steht da also ganz oben.

Das eigentliche Waten wäre bei mir daher optional (= problemlos können, wenn denn je nach Situation nötig/sinnvoll), vergleichsweise viel wichtiger die (mechanische) Herreite-Kapazität.

Daher bei den Schuhen dann auch nix mit Filzsohle, sondern nur sumpfschlammtaugliche Gummisohle.


----------



## chris1974 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Wäre bei mir der gleiche Einsatzzweck; die Frage ist nur ob sie für Büsche und Gestrüpp robust genug ist?! Bisher habe ich nur eine 60€ Hose aus Neopren für den gelegentlichen Kurzeinsatz.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Genau, das gilt es herauszufinden - in Neopren bzw. PVC geht man halt bei wärmeren Temperaturen komplett ein, das taugt dann echt nur für den Kurzeinsatz (hatte früher mal so Billo-Watstiefel aus PVC, schon die waren die Hölle bei etwas mehr Wärme).

Nen ganzen Tag lang Strecke machen, klettern und spinnfischen wöllt ich damit echt nicht - zumal, wenn man sich dabei nicht ständig im Wasser befindet und das Ding zwecks Hinrollern im Heftigregen schon zu Hause anzieht.

Da geht glaube ich nix über ein atmungsaktives Modell - vor allem bei dschungeliger Sommerschwüle zwischen Regengüssen.

Und bevor ich da was extrem Teures mit auch nicht unbedingt höherer Haltbarkeit kaufe, verheize ich halt ein paar günstigere. Wenn son erschwingliches Ding drei Jahre hält, wärs für mich OK.

Ist halt schon irgendwo Verschleißmaterial, das nicht ewig lebt. Dennoch sollte der Service passen, wenn nicht durch Eigenverschulden verursachte Undichtigkeiten auftreten (z. B. auflösende Nähte).

Dass da bei gewaltsamem Selbstschuld-Zersplattern durch Böschungsdiver, Feuerdornküsse etc. nix geht, ist ja klar und auch gut so. Normales Sitzen/Ausruhen auf Steinen/Beton sollte allerdings nix ausmachen.

Preislich interessant wäre z. B. die hier:

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/DAM-Hydroforce-G2-Breathable-Stocking-Foot-Waders

--> nicht megateuer, zudem soll ja DAM mittlerweile einen echt guten Service haben, wenns um berechtigte Garantiefälle geht.

Außerdem in XXL erhältlich - nicht unwichtig, wenn man wie ich recht groß/kastig ist und im Winter noch was Wärmendes drunterziehen will (nicht, dass da dann die Bewegungsfreiheit stark eingeschränkt wird und/oder auch wieder Schrittrissprobleme auftreten).

Bleibt halt nur noch die allgemeine Robustheitsfrage - das Teil muss halt bei mir quasi am Ufer mehr abkönnen als im Wasser selbst. Wenns schon nach ein paar Zweirad-Hinfahrten im Starkregen reinpieselt, würde es widerlich bzw. unbrauchbar.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich besitze die allererste Serie der DAM Hydroforce. Ich kraksel damit zwar nicht durchs Gebüsch oder ähnliches, sondern "nur" zum klassischen Watfischen an der Küste. Dabei allerdings ist sie mir seit Jahren ein treuer und vor allem dichter Begleiter!!
Für den aufgerufenen Preis auf jeden Fall ne klare Kaufempfehlung! !!


----------



## Schugga (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:

weil ich dringend eine Regenhose brauchte, habe ich mir eine *Helly Hansen* von einem ansässigen Laden für Arbeitsbekleidung etc. geholt.

Und gestern musste sich die Hose dann auch direkt beweisen ;-) Hier hat's geschüttet wie aus Eimern!
Also, DICHT ist die Hose auf jeden Fall!
Das Material ist super - nicht so ein "steifes" Plastikzeugs wie bei der Penn, sondern eher etwas weicher. Und man schwitzt nicht soooo sehr da drin!

Mal sehen, wie lange diese Hose durchhält


----------



## pike-81 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moinsen!
Ich hol mir immer günstige, atmungsaktive Berufsbekleidung. 
Zum Drüberziehen ein paar Nummern größer. 
Mal ehrlich:
Dornen, Stacheldraht, hinknien usw., da macht auch teures Zeug nicht lange mit, und der Ärger steigt mit dem Preis. 
Von daher billig und bei Bedarf austauschen. 
Mit Wathosen halte ich es übrigens genau so. 
Hätte mal Bock auf einen fetten Kombianzzug. 
Wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, herausnehmbares Futter, gedeckte Farbe. 
Bisher aber noch nichts gefunden...
Petri


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*



> Ich besitze die allererste Serie der DAM Hydroforce. Ich kraksel damit  zwar nicht durchs Gebüsch oder ähnliches, sondern "nur" zum klassischen  Watfischen an der Küste. Dabei allerdings ist sie mir seit Jahren ein  treuer und vor allem dichter Begleiter!!
> Für den aufgerufenen Preis auf jeden Fall ne klare Kaufempfehlung! !!


Danke, damit fängt man doch was an! Also offenbar kein Vollgruscht 



> Mal ehrlich:
> Dornen, Stacheldraht, hinknien usw., da macht auch teures Zeug nicht lange mit, und der Ärger steigt mit dem Preis.
> Von daher billig und bei Bedarf austauschen.


Ahhhh, noch einer, der das so sieht 

Müssen das dann dazu unbedingt spezielle Watschuhe sein? Oder tuns da u. U. auch relativ günstige Normal-Wanderstiefel (z. B. irgendwo als Auslaufmodell fürn Fuffi im Angebot geschossen), in die man die WH-Füßlinge reinbekommt?

Denn eigentlich macht der Schuh da ja nicht viel mehr, als den sicheren Kontakt mit dem Untergrund zu managen und die Knöchel zu stabilisieren.

Mit der eigentlichen Haxn-Wasserdichtigkeit hat der ja sozusagen nix  am Hut, das machen die Füßlinge 

--> insofern: Hauptsache ausreichend stabil/knöchelschützend, griffige Gummisohle und groß genug? Aber muss kein expliziter Watschuh sein?


----------



## chris1974 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

DAM entfällt bei mir wegen is nicht. Persönliche Abneigung und rein subjektiv. Mir schwebt da eher sowas vor: 
https://www.pijawetzshop.at/fliegenfischen/wathose-vision-heavy-havu.html
http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/wathosen/guideline-laxa-wathose


----------



## thomas1602 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hm ich habe die Wathose von Greys (atmungsaktiv) die ist zwar recht robust um die Beine, allerdings traue ich ihr den von dir genannten Einsatzzweck nicht zu, speziell Brombeeren, kleine Äste dürften ihr den garaus machen. Ich selber bin mit ihr auch schon rumgewandert, passe aber immer auf wie ein Schießhund.

Dann habe ich Watstrümpfe von Beer, die gehen gar nicht, relativ dünner Stoff, sehr empfindlich.

Achso, Wanderschuhe gehen sicherlich, habe ich auch schon in Natur so gesehen, aber die trockenen wesentlich langsamer.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@ PirschHirsch..
Neee, nen klassifizierten Watschuh brauchst Du natürlich nicht, allerdings trägt der Neopren Füssling doch schon ein wenig auf. D.h. Du musst bei der Wahl des Schuhes größentechnisch LOCKER 2-3 Schuhgrößen drauf rechnen. ... am besten Wathose zum Schuhkauf mitnehmen, in den Füssling schlüpfen und probieren...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Regenbekleidung könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Erneut THX! 

Ja, das hab ich mir schon gedacht - hab ohnehin Schuhgröße 46, da werd ich dann wohl ne Runde suchen müssen. Läuft ja dann sozusagen auf 48 bis 49 raus.


----------

